# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Acid washing pools

## alisonol

Has anyone ever had their pool acid washed? 
I have a pebblecrete pool (45000 litres) that needs a clean and I am trying to get some ball park figures. 
Anyone?

----------

